# Radon Cragger 8.0, Jealous AL 10.0 oder was anderes?



## Polakmaster (3. März 2019)

Hallo,

auf der Suche nach einem MTB bin Ich auf diese Bikes getroffen und würde gerne wissen was auf den 2ten blick Technisch das bessere ist?

Gibt es in der Preisklasse Alternativen?

Hab nur Muffe das die 130mm vom Cragger bissl zu lang sind und die kraft Flöten geht.

Ich fahre eher strecke 35 bis 70km am stück also ne runde hier im Ruhrebiet am kanal und den Bahnstrecken und mal ne Halde hoch auf Gepflasterten und Asphaltierten straßen.

Wollte nen 2tes bike zu meinem Cross Bike Carver sonic 160 cross Bike.

Mein 2t Bike das MTB von Carver xy von 2010 war Super für 999€

zu Mir 

192cm
105 bis 115kg


Wollte Morgen zu radon und diese mal Austesten nur wollte eure Meinung wissen obs Technisch passt.


----------



## CedGauche (4. März 2019)

Hi Polakmaster,

also bei dem Fahrprofil glaube ich nicht, dass das Cragger 8.0 dafür geeignet ist. Es wäre mehr als unterfordert 

Ich denke da passt ein Jealous einfach besser, wenn nicht vielleicht auch ein ZR Team, auf dem man einen Tick gemütlicher sitzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Polakmaster (4. März 2019)

Die sind von der Ausstattung was Mager.

Was heißt Unterfordert?

Habe eher Angst das man mehr Ausdauer und Kraft beim Cragger in die Federung knallt.


----------



## CedGauche (4. März 2019)

Ein Cragger ist eher ein Abfahrtsbike für steilere Trails mit technischen Passagen, dazu hast du mit der Hans Dampf Bereifung einen recht hohen Rollwiderstand auf Asphalt. Die Federung kann man ja blockieren wenn es bergauf geht.


----------



## Polakmaster (4. März 2019)

Cragger haben se nicht da in 22....schaue mir das jalous an und nehme es mit.


----------



## Polakmaster (4. März 2019)

Hab nun das 10.0er


----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. März 2019)

Polakmaster schrieb:


> Hab nun das 10.0er



Cool! Das wird dir gefallen. Leicht, schnell und das Gewisse mehr an Sicherheit durch die Dropper-Stütze. 

VG Uli


----------



## Polakmaster (5. März 2019)

Einzige was fehlt....löcher für Schutzbleche


----------



## Polakmaster (5. März 2019)

Dropper....die Sitzstange.......welche Funktionen hat das den?


----------



## hardtails (5. März 2019)

Polakmaster schrieb:


> Dropper....die Sitzstange.......welche Funktionen hat das den?



Wenn du ab- oder aufsteigen willst musst du dich nicht so Mühen


----------



## Polakmaster (5. März 2019)

Von welcher Marke ist die?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. März 2019)

Polakmaster schrieb:


> Dropper....die Sitzstange.......welche Funktionen hat das den?



Wenns mal etwas steiler bergab geht im Gelände...oder ganz banal, das Bike in den Kofferraum zu legen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. März 2019)

Polakmaster schrieb:


> Dropper....die Sitzstange.......welche Funktionen hat das den?



Ist ein Altherrenbauteil, erleichter das auf -und absteigen


----------



## Polakmaster (5. März 2019)

Mit der jetzigen Satteltasche geht eh nichts mehr .

Aber cool isses.


----------



## Polakmaster (6. März 2019)

Hallo,

an dem Jealous fwhken Kompkett Löcher für Schutzbleche.

Wie Doof wäre die Idee eine Stange mit gewinde durch die Steckachse zu Stecken umd zu befestigen um dort die Schutzblech Halterung zu Befestigen?

Eig wäre nichts behimdert oder belastet!?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. März 2019)

Das würde ich auf keinen Fall machen ! Es gibt Schutzbkeche dafür brauchst du keine Löcher !
zB sowas:
vorne   https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/mudhugger-frx-front-race-fender-long-640475
hinten  https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/mudhugger-29er-rear-fender-680796

oder sowas
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/sks-germany-x-blade-shockblade-dark-set-29-617315


----------

